# Duet



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

This is for a two-person game run by Velmont.

*Ideas:*

Peasant Hero:
Some heroes are ones of a nation, but when you live in a remote land, it takes nothing to become a local heroes. You hometown have some trouble, and it seems that events put yourself in the middle of that, and you are now seen as the local hero now, but the things are only starting.

Slave:
You are a slave since some times, you have been capture and transport far from your homeland. You don't have any idea where you are, all you know it is you have been carried on boat to some unkown island to you. You are now working in a mine with some other slaves.

Underworld
A large city never sleep, but when the sun goes down, the people who wakes up are not the best kind of people. Thugs and thieves walk the streets and scared people. But those are low-life people, the worst of the Guild. You are one of the premium, you are called by the guild for the hard jobs.

What we know:
[sblock]- To the south east, there is a city named GreenVale. The city is the trade center of the region.
- To the north, there is a fortified temple of Sorpingal. The member of the order own most of the region, including GreenVale. In exchange of some taxes, they are protecting the region of all threat that can appear.
- The mountain range to the west extend to the north-north-west to the south-south-east. You know nothing about what lurk on, in and beyond those mountain.
- The village itself live mainly from the food (sheeps and wheat) and wood it trade.
- The mountains near the village are covered with wood, and provide for all the wood needed for the village and for the trading.
- The village itself have a small church that is dedicated to Talia, godess of Birth and Fertility.
- The biggest building of the village is the town hall. It is also use as a barrack for the militia and as a courthouse.
- The village maintain a militia of about a dozen men. Only four are properly trained: Alberich, Trevor, Avlee and (Jvdn1 character).
- Alberich is the mayor of the city. He is an old soldier born in this village and who has done war on some far lands. He is the one who is responsible of the justice and the training of the militia and the best fighter of the village, and also the only one to have a respectable equipement (Scale Mail, Large Shield and Longsword). He never speaks of his experience in the army, but gossip says he would often speak of it to Trevor only. He is the one who have build the chapel to Sorpingal when he came back from his military service.
- Avlee is the blacksmith of the village. His specialisation is mainly on farm tools, but he has made a few spears for the militia. Only Alberich is better than him with a spear in his hands. Outside his duty of militia and job of blacksmith, he likes to play dices and have already lost a plow one time he had been too drunk while he was playing.
- Trevor is a hunter. He hunt small games with a sling and with traps. He also can throw a spear precisely enough to kill a wolf in one shot. He had done it more than once. He lives outside the village but come to town at least twice per week. On Alberich request, he stays a few days at the barrack to do his militia duties. Trevor prefer to be alone, but gossip run on the fact that Trevor and Alberich seak a lot at night around a few mug of ales.

Sorpingal, god of Honor and Justice. In your village, there is a small church of Talia, godess of fertily and birth.

There is only a few travellers that pass by here, most of them are traders, and among the traders, most of them come from the region and usually speak the local language. The common is the language that is commonly spoken in the region (the language never have been really named), but there is another tongue that have spread among traders: TradeSpeak. A few halflings lives among the humans. Elves are living much more in the north, and seeing one among men is generally an event. Dwarves are a race of stories, as no one have seen them for a long time, but rumors tells they have shut themselves in the mountain and they are evil. (That is the scary stories mothers tell to there kids to be sure they doesn't wander to high in the mountain). Gnomes are pretty uncommon too. The few you've heard about lives in GreenVale, It is told they lives mainly in the same region as the elves.

For language like Celestial, Infernal, Aeran... they are know to only the most scholar among the humans. The Sylvan is more spread, as it has become a language among hunters and other wilderness oriented carrer. The people who speak it doesn't even know it is the Sylvan they are talking, and generally refer it as the HunterSpeak. Draconic is similar. Mage learn to speak draconic before knowing the true origin of the language.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2005)

Who will be the second player by the way?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll Volunteer,   I've got a bit more time, and I think JDVN1 and I can make an easy dynamic.

BTW, the Peasant Hero sounds like the most fun   Not sure what kind of character I'd look to play, but I'l always open to just about anything interesting.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry to tell you that, but Jdvn1 already told me about a friend of his that was interested to play in duo with him, so if you are the friend no prob, but it will be to Jvdn1 to confirm who he was thinking about. Just want to know who will be the second palyer before planning anything for that game.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Ahh, didn't know this wasn't an open recruitment.  No problem.  I'll just lurk


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 3, 2005)

Er, 'twas me, sorry.  I've sorta been busy with other things for today.

But yeah, Jdvn1 and I were talking and we were thinking about possibly him playing a paladin and me playing a druid, so you could have the kind of good cop/bad cop dynamic.  Except less "good and bad" and more "lawful and neutral".  Sooo.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry Bront.  I was considering posting a character and being like, "Who wants to run a solo/duo game with this character and one other person?"  Maybe we can do that in the future, though.

The other person is Amy Kou'ai, who should hopefully be posting here soon.

She and I were considering playing a LG Paladin/ NG Druid to see how the Lawful vs Neutral dynamic works out.  I think Peasant Hero or Underworld would be interesting for that, but I'm not sure.

EDIT: Ooor, she'll just post right before me.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

No problem guys.  You both have fun


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2005)

A Druid and a Paladin. Not an usual combo. I don't see Underworld being a good scenario for such a duo. Underworld would not fit well for a Paladin, as the heros are part of the criminal world, and as action is mainly happening in the city, the druid would have some difficulty to evolve in that context too.

Peasant heroes could be interesting. If you want to go on that way, I would like to suggest one thing. You both starts with NPCs classes, as you had lived all your time in your small village. The first adventure would be the introduction of the plot and how you have acquired your hero's classes (you'll be able to switch your NPCs classes to hero's classes).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds like a neat idea.  At least, I like Peasant Heroes.  Do you have any info on the town, or will you work with whatever backstories we give you?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2005)

The village I thought about was a small village near a mountain range. The village is pretty isolated, and except if you start with some appropriate knowledge, you'll be likely to know nothing of the outside world except those few facts:

- To the south east, there is a city named GreenVale. The city is the trade center of the region.
- To the north, there is a fortified temple of Sorpingal. The member of the order own most of the region, including GreenVale. In exchange of some taxes, they are protecting the region of all threat that can appear.
- The mountain range to the west extend to the north-north-west to the south-south-east. You know nothing about what lurk on, in and beyond those mountain.
- The village itself live mainly from the food (sheeps and wheat) and wood it trade.
- The mountains near the village are covered with wood, and provide for all the wood needed for the village and for the trading.
- The village itself have a small church that is dedicated to Talia, godess of Birth and Fertility.
- The biggest building of the village is the town hall. It is also use as a barrack for the militia and as a courthouse.
- The village maintain a militia of about a dozen men. Only four are properly trained: Alberich, Trevor, Avlee and (Jvdn1 character).
- Alberich is the mayor of the city. He is an old soldier born in this village and who has done war on some far lands. He is the one who is responsible of the justice and the training of the militia and the best fighter of the village, and also the only one to have a respectable equipement (Scale Mail, Large Shield and Longsword). He never speaks of his experience in the army, but gossip says he would often speak of it to Trevor only. He is the one who have build the chapel to Sorpingal when he came back from his military service. 
- Avlee is the blacksmith of the village. His specialisation is mainly on farm tools, but he has made a few spears for the militia. Only Alberich is better than him with a spear in his hands. Outside his duty of militia and job of blacksmith, he likes to play dices and have already lost a plow one time he had been too drunk while he was playing.
- Trevor is a hunter. He hunt small games with a sling and with traps. He also can throw a spear precisely enough to kill a wolf in one shot. He had done it more than once. He lives outside the village but come to town at least twice per week. On Alberich request, he stays a few days at the barrack to do his militia duties. Trevor prefer to be alone, but gossip run on the fact that Trevor and Alberich seak a lot at night around a few mug of ales.

As you've guess, the god of the temple is most likely be the one you'll want to follow, Jvdn1. So I'll need to know what kind of God you want to follow for that game. Most of the other details from the village will come with your background.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, and what level and such, Velmont?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2005)

For character creation, you'll do as follow:

Level: 2 levels of any NPC classes
Point buy: 28 points
HP: Max at 1st, 3/4 at second (rounded up)
Money: Max starting money for a level 1 (yeah, you're village is not pretty rich...)
Equipement: No magical items, except if you can create them yourselves (like scribe scroll).

During the first adevnture (or at the end, will see what will happen), you'll have a chance to exchange any of the NPC levels you have for some PC classes levels.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2005)

Are you both still interested by the game. I would like to know a bit more about your character. Tell me how do you see them. A druid and a paladin is a bit blurry. I have some idea on how you'll be able to get your classes during the first adventure, but I need to know who they are before. It will influence a bit who is the population of the village too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm still interested, yeah! I've been busy, as I mentioned before, working on stats and other characters.  This one will take Paladin 8, and then go into Cavalier, or so I hope.  I think we'll both have mounts.
______________________________
This guy is a strong idealist, tries to see the best in people, and things he can have sweeping changes in the world. He's a really poor guy who devoutly follows his god (a pretty typical paladin god, similar to Hieroneous, maybe), and really wants to be a knight of his god, but since he sees good in people he is also permissive of a variety of gods. As long as someone isn't evil, he likes him.

He's really young and kind of small for a warrior, and his equipment is fairly shoddy, but in his eyes his equipment are the most important tools for bringing the world to justice. When he puts on his armor and raises his shield, he can imagine the light of the gods shining down on him. On foot, he prefers the longsword/large shield combination, eventhough he can afford neither. He does, however, have a mighty steed on which he practices riding and lancing--the frail light horse doesn't seem to understand the significance of anything that's happening and controling him is always a hassle.

His family begs him to try to find real work, but what work is more important than serving one's deity? He hopes to become the most reknowned of knights and elevate his family to royal status. He sees in himself the potential to become the greatest knight ever.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice start... but I think you'll need to do some small change. The idea at start, it is you are still just someone you meet in a village, the type of person the master doesn't bother to put stats on... 

Your character is most likely to follow Sorpingal, god of Honor and Justice. In your village, there is a small church of Talia, godess of fertily and birth. There is also a large building that is used as a town hall, barrack for the militia and courthouse. A small chapel dedicated to Sorpingal have been build in one wing.

Your likely to be part of the militia, and maybe one of the most zealous. You can count the true warrior on the fingers of one hand. Most are craftman or hunters. The militia have been used a few time since you are in, and generally it is to hunt down wolves that prey on the herds. The have been on exception, but sadly it hasn't been enough to attract the attention of the order of the temple of Sorpingal. I'll leave it to you, can be stopping a few goblin, a highwayman, rescue someone of certain death...

For your training, you're most likely to have train with the militia's head and mayor of the village, an old soldier that have not much to more to teach you. It is him who showed you the swordplay.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2005)

I've updated post number 11 with some more information. I detail some previous information I had given and I've added three important face of the village: Alberich, Trevor and Avlee.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, my character is the sort that would go around looking for wrongs to right. He would hate watch duty. He wants to go _do_ things. He'd probably join the church of Sorpingal in the hopes that they'd send him to do quests, but otherwise he'd follow both Sorpingal and Talia quietly (after all, they're both cool by him).

The exception would probably be something minor like stopping thieves or possibly protecting the village from some bandits.

And is it possible for me to be a Cavalier? If you haven't heard of it, I'll type it out, but it's a prestige class that focuses on Ride, the lance, and the longsword. It also stacks with Paladin levels for purposes of determining what my mount is. My character's "longsword" is currently a shortsword (maybe even a longsword that's broken to the length of a shortsword, due to old age), so he has a lot of obstacles to overcome early in the game. He might be an atypical Cavalier.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 17, 2005)

The militia have not watch duty. The village is small and everyone knows everyone. Trouble are rare, but when they come, militia is call. You might have done some during the time the bandits were roaming around to attack travellers who were going from GreenVale to the Temple of Sorpingal.

For the Cavalier, I don't think there will be any problem. I have the Sword and Fist version of it, so if they have made an updated version for 3.5, I would like you to give it to me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll look at the Cavalier to see if they updated it very much. Here's my character so far, though:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Anthony Victorious
[B]Class:[/B] Warrior 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Sorpingal, god of Honor and Justice

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000/3k
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +12
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +1    +0    +-    +-    +-    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +0    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2    +0    +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Lance                     +5     1d8+2         20/x3
Shortsword                +4     1d8+2      19-20/x2
Heavy mace                +4     1d8              x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, ______

[B]Abilities:[/B]

[B]Feats:[/B]
Mounted Combat
Weapon Focus (Lance)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy                2.5    +2          +4
Handle Animal              5    +2          +7
Knowledge (Nob&Roy)      2.5    +1          +3
Ride                       5    +0    +2    +7
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
shortsword               10gp    2lb
lance                    10gp   10lb
leather armor            10gp   15lb
light wooden shield       3gp    5lb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]32lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

87gp: Horse, Saddle, Bit
Softfoot, Light Horse, Large Animal
HP: 19 (3d8+6)
Move: 60ft
Init: +1
AC: 13
BAB: +2
Grapple: +8
Attack: Hoof -2 melee (1d4+1*)
Full Attack: 2 hooves -2 melee (1d4+1*)
Fort +5
Ref +4
Will +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Special Qualities: Low Light Vision, Scent

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               150   300   450   450  2250

[B]Age:[/B] 16
[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blone
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Anthony is a young man, his body slight but strong. It is obvious he still has yet to grow into his adult body. His eyes are piercing and show that his wisdom and personality is more advanced than his age. It is also obvious that he comes from a fairly poor family, his clothes being tattered and less-than-pristine. In battle, though, his "longsword"--at least, it used to be before it broke into the size of a shortsword--seems to gain a power greater than itself and his old leather armor and shield seem to shine with excitement.

Anthony rides Softfoot with competence, but has never done so in battle--although many a tree has met Anthony's lance. Softfoot is a brown and white horse which never gets fed quite enough. He his quick, but more frail looking than many horses. Softfoot usually has not much more than a saddle, his bit, and a confused look.

*Personality:* This guy is a strong idealist, tries to see the best in people, and things he can have sweeping changes in the world. He's a really poor guy who devoutly follows his god (a pretty typical paladin god, similar to Hieroneous, maybe), and really wants to be a knight of his god, but since he sees good in people he is also permissive of a variety of gods. As long as someone isn't evil, he likes him.

He's really young and kind of small for a warrior, and his equipment is fairly shoddy, but in his eyes his equipment are the most important tools for bringing the world to justice. When he puts on his armor and raises his shield, he can imagine the light of the gods shining down on him. On foot, he prefers the longsword/large shield combination, eventhough he can afford neither. He does, however, have a mighty steed on which he practices riding and lancing--the frail light horse doesn't seem to understand the significance of anything that's happening and controling him is always a hassle.

His family begs him to try to find real work, but what work is more important than serving one's deity? He hopes to become the most reknowned of knights and elevate his family to royal status. He sees in himself the potential to become the greatest knight ever.

*Background:* Anthony comes a poor family, one of the most poor families in the village. His father used to be in the guards himself until he broke a leg, and now he goes around on crutches. Anthony still saw the respect his father used to get, and that guards get, so he wanted to be in the guards too--still seeing the guards in the naive, innocent light that children see authority figures in. Anthony grew up with this ideal, and his mother didn't want to crush his dreams, although both parents worry for his safety.

Through childhood, Anthony was seen as peculiar to the other children, but he was able to pick up a couple friends.

*Notes:* 
120 gp to start
[sblock]1: Paladin, Mounted Combat, Weapon Focus (Lance)
2: Paladin
3: Paladin, Ride-By Attack
4: Paladin, +1 Int
5: Paladin
6: Paladin, Spirited Charge
7: Paladin
8: Cavalier, +1 Str
9: Cavalier
10: Cavalier[/sblock][sblock]feats...?
divine vigor (cw)
cavalry charge (cw)
combat expertise
-weapon focus
--sense weakness (draco)
improved smite (cd)
trample
skill focus (ride)[/sblock]


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile -- I've been busy with a couple of things, but.  What I'm basically working on is a rogue/druid who eventually becomes a Daggerspell Shaper.  The sorta feel that I'm going for is someone who's got a very dedicated stealthy naturalist-type, who strikes in the darkness and grins like a Cheshire cat, and sorta plays the more down-to-earth "bad cop" to Anthony.

Or something similar.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2005)

Jvdn1:

```
Diplomacy                2.5    +2          +4
Handle Animal              5    +2          +7
Knowledge (Nob&Roy)      2.5    +1          +3
Ride                       5    +0    +2    +7
```

That make 15 skill points. You shoud have 20 (2(warrior) + 1(human) + 1(Int)) x5.

Amy:
I am not familiar with the Daggerspell Shaper, so you'll have to feed me on it. I suppose it is a PrC, so if you could give me the basic idea behind that PrC and the stats so I can see if it is ok.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Diplomacy and Knowledges are cross-class skills for me, so they cost double.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 24, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> For the Cavalier, I don't think there will be any problem. I have the Sword and Fist version of it, so if they have made an updated version for 3.5, I would like you to give it to me.



Indeed.

For 3.5...
*Requirements*
Drop Weapon Focus (any sword)
No equipment requirements

*Class skills*
Added Handle Animal

*Level Benefits*
1: _special mount_: Cavalier levels and Paladin levels stack to determine a mount's characteristics.
Lance bonus goes up every four levels (1, 5, 9) (+1, +2, +3)
No _Tall in the Saddle_
_courtly knowledge_: Add class level to Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) checks as a competence bonus
2: sword bonus goes up every four levels (2, 6, 10) (+1, +2, +3)
3: no mounted bonus
no Tall in the Saddle
4: no mounted bonus
5: lance bonus +2, no tall in the saddle
6: sword bonus +2
7: no mounted bonus, no tall in the saddle
8: no mounted bonus
9: lance bonus +3, no tall in the saddle
10: _unstoppable charge_ 5/day, sword bonus +3, no deadly charge

Full Mounted Attack: if more than 5' but no farther than single movement, can make full attack. can't be used with a charge

Unstoppable Charge: when making deadly charge, deal x4 damage (or x5 with lance)

Multiclass Note: may continue to advance as Paladin

These are the 3.5 changes. If I didn't mention it, it's still the same.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 25, 2005)

The general idea is that you're a rogue/druid who specializes in two-weapon fighting with daggers, and you use this style to play into your druidic abilities.  Would you like me to e-mail you with more information, or something similar?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

I would like to see the decription fo it. I know it can be long to type all the PrC, but if you could (only stats and power description will be necessary, don't put any background thing if it only add flavor...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Character sheet updated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Velmont, I'm trying to decide on my bonus language. I can't justify Celestial so I was considering Elven, but I don't know ... well, what's the racial make-up of the village? Do we have contact with any other races? Maybe caravans stop by to rest between Greenvale and the temple?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

There is only a few travellers that pass by here, most of them are traders, and among the traders, most of them come from the region and usually speak the local language. The common is the language that is commonly spoken in the region (the language never have been really named), but there is another tongue that have spread among traders: TradeSpeak. A few halflings lives among the humans. Elves are living much more in the north, and seeing one among men is generally an event. Dwarves are a race of stories, as no one have seen them for a long time, but rumors tells they have shut themselves in the mountain and they are evil. (That is the scary stories mothers tell to there kids to be sure they doesn't wander to high in the mountain). Gnomes are pretty uncommon too. The few you've heard about lives in GreenVale, It is told they lives mainly in the same region as the elves.

For language like Celestial, Infernal, Aeran... they are know to only the most scholar among the humans. The Sylvan is more spread, as it has become a language among hunters and other wilderness oriented carrer. The people who speak it doesn't even know it is the Sylvan they are talking, and generally refer it as the HunterSpeak. Draconic is similar. Mage learn to speak draconic before knowing the true origin of the language.

Amy, I don't know what race you were thinking, but you can take any. I'll adapt a bit those information if you take, let's say, a dwarf or an elf. There is no problem.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

So I'd probably know either TradeSpeak or Halfling?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeap, but I will allow you to leave the slot open too. If you want to have the slot open, you'll be able, during the game, to learn a new language for free. It can be taken at any time you stay at a place long enough to learn a language (passing the night at an inn isn't good, passing a few month training your swordmanship would be good), as long as you have someone to teach you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, so you'll make us train between levels?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2005)

Most likely. I've always prefered to give the Xp when you have time to relax and think. I might do instant leveling during those break, but I'll try to make it a bit more realistic.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, here's the general gist of the Daggerspell Shaper:

Requirements: Any nonevil, Concentration 8, Weapon Focus (Dagger) and TWF, Wild Shape, and Sneak Attack

BAB: Medium
HD: d6
Good Saves: Ref, Will
Skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Spellcraft, Spot, Survival, Swim, Tumble
Skill Points: 6 + Int

1: Daggercast (cast spells when holding daggers), Wild Shape +1
2: Dagger claws (magical dagger properties are added to left hand and right hand of natural weapons when wildshaping), Tiny Wild Shape
3: Sneak Attack +1d6
4: Wild Shape (Large)
5: Wild Shape +2
6: Sneak Attack +2d6
7: Fast Wild Shape (move action)
8: Enhanced Wild Shape (merge STR/DEX/CON-boosting items when wildshaping)
9: Sneak Attack +3d6
10: Daggerspell Flurry (quicken one spell for free in a full attack), Wild Shape +3

What do you think, sirs?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

It's also medium BAB, d6 HD. What are the good saves? Fort and Will?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2005)

Without the detail, I can't have a precise idea, but at first look, it looks like a strong PrC, but I see some disadvantage too. I would say go for it, but when you'll have time, I would like you to post the detail (what you gain at each level, description of Daggerspell flurry, Saves, Class skills and number of skill per level.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it's mechanically weak, myself.

You never make up for the BAB hit of multiclassing, the d6 hit dice make you a sub-par melee fighter, you miss out on some Wildshaping abilities and a bunch of Druid stuff, and only two or three of the abilities are really worth it IMO. To be a Widlshaper/Melee Fighter, there are much better PrCs. To be a caster, there are much better PrCs.

The color of the PrC is really cool, though.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2005)

True. The only thing where it can become abusive is with the WildSahpe. You can compensate the lack of bab with high Str and lack of HP with high Con. And with all the magical power you maintain, it can turn into a nice combo. As I dunnot know what are the WS bonus, I can't tell if such abuse are easy, hard or impossible to do...

But as it focus on melee, and druid and rogue are far from the best class to become abusive melee fighther, I don't think I'll refuse it.

Amy, go for the idea, you got a green light.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, posted more details.  I think it's actually a bit underpowered, myself, because you have to have a high stat (Dex 15) to take certain feat, and that stat gets negated when wildshaping.  And its melee-ness is on the rogueish side, so.

But I'm doing it largely for niftiness purposes, I must admit, so~.  I'm still working on stats, but I think the general idea I'm going for is a girl who was adopted by the local druid (who need not be a druid, and could just be a nature-y adept or something), who acts as a general medicine-type and sage for the village but takes over after her death.

Or something similar.  As a result, I'd probably be seeing Anthony a lot.  ...and possibly we might've known each other since we were kids.  Hmm.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Or something similar.  As a result, I'd probably be seeing Anthony a lot.  ...and possibly we might've known each other since we were kids.  Hmm.



Due to my 'trying to save the world' attitude and receiving cuts and bruises?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 30, 2005)

Pretty much, yeah.  Oh, also, the general idea behind my character is that the village druid-type-person actually died very recently, because I kind of like the idea of the "street rat cobbles together how to be the village druid really really fast and is not really very good at it yet" thing.  So I'll probably try to go Expert 1/Adept 1 at first to try to duplicate the idea.  Sound okay?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Original post edited with information that we know. It'll be updated as more information is available.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2005)

Amy, go for it, looks good.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, here's what I've got so far, statwise.


```
Name: Laria Narmolanya
Class: Expert 1/Adept 1
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: Female
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Talia

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)      Level: 1        XP: 1000
Dex: 15 +2 (8p.)      BAB: +0         HP: 11 (2d6+0)
Con: 10 +0 (2p.)      Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: ~
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: ~
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +3
Cha:  8 -1 (0p.)      ACP: +0         Spell Fail: 10%

            Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:       14    +2    +0    +2    ~     ~     +0    10
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 12

                  Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:               0    +0          +0
Ref:                0    +2          +2
Will:               4    +3          +7

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Dagger                      +0   1d4        19-20/x2
Dagger                   -2/-2   1d4        19-20/x2

Languages: Common, Sylvan, (if (Human? mentor) Draconic RacialLanguage)

Abilities:
CLASS (ADEPT)
· Divine Spellcasting (Bonus Spells: Levels 1, 2, 3)
  · Spells Known:
    0: create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, ghost sound, guidance, light, mending, purify food 

and drink, read magic, touch of fatigue
    1: bless, burning hands, cause fear, command, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, detect chaos, 

detect evil, detect good, detect law, endure elements, obscuring mist, protection from chaos, protection 

from evil, protection from good, protection from law, sleep
  · Spells Prepared:
    0: cure minor wounds, cure minor wounds, ghost sound, purify food and drink
    1: cure light wounds, bless

Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Combat Expertise

Skill Points: 36         Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration (Con)         5    +0   +0     +5
Disable Device (Int)        4    +2   +0     +6
Heal (Wis)                  3    +3   +0     +6
Hide (Dex)                  4    +2   +0     +6
Knowledge (Nature) (Int)    5    +2   +2     +9
Open Lock (Dex)             1    +2   +0     +3
Profession (Herbal) (Wis)   1    +3   +0     +4
Search (Int)                4    +2   +0     +6
Survival (Wis)              5    +3  (+2)    +8
Spellcraft (Int)            1    +2   +0     +3
Use Magic Device (Cha)      4    -1   +0     +3

Equipment:               Cost   Weight
Leather Armor           10 gp   15 lb
Dagger (x4)              8 gp    4 lb
Spell Component Pouch    5 gp    2 lb
Thieves' Tools          30 gp    1 lb

Backpack                 2 gp    2 lb
Bedroll                 .1 gp    5 lb
Sacks (x2)              .2 gp    1 lb
Trail Rations (x3)     1.5 gp    3 lb
Waterskin                1 gp    4 lb
Explorer's Outfit        0 gp    8 lb
Lantern, Bullseye       12 gp    3 lb
Flask of Oil            .1 gp    1 lb
Sunrods (x2)             4 gp    2 lb
Caltrops                 1 gp    2 lb
Silk Rope (50')         10 gp    5 lb
Flint and Steel          1 gp    0 lb
Tindertwigs (x5)         5 gp    0 lb
Chalk                  .01 gp    0 lb
Scroll Case              1 gp   .5 lb

Total Weight: 58 lb     Money: 28 gp 0 sp 9 cp

                    Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift   Push
Max Weight:          33    66   100    100    500

Age: 16
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 160 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Chocolate
Skin: Dusky
```


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

All you have left is the rest of your equipment?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2005)

What I would need now, it is :

Laria's Equipment
Laria's background
The realtion between the two character (there is not necesserly one, except they both live in the same small village)

Also. Add to you characters, 3 free ranks of skills. These ranks MUST be spent on either a profession or a craft that reflect what you are doing in the village to earn your live.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2005)

That thread have been silent for a while. Are you still interested by the game?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, but Amy is gone for the week. I tried to get her to update this before she left, but she didn't have time.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 16, 2005)

That's the short of it -- I've been busy learning some computer science-y things and this week I'm in Los Angeles helping my sister move.  I'll be back next week, though.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, just wanted to know where we were.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I'm back and I've bought everything -- more detailed background writeup to come.  Do either of you happen to know how much a bandoleer would cost, by the way?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, I could make up a price, if I knew what it is. Bandoleer... it isn't even in my English/French dictionnary  :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why use a dictionary when you can use Google? 

Bandoleer

What do you want it to hold, Amy?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2005)

With the picture there is, there a few that make me think of a spell component pouch. ANyway, just count it as a bag for the price.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, it's <i>supposed</i> to hold lots and lots of throwable daggers for easy access.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I found it.

It's called the Knife Vest. I think it was 25 gp, 2lb, from the _Arms and Equipment Guide_, page 30.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2005)

Knife vest. I don't have the Arm and Equipment, but I see no prblem with that. Only things, what is the limit capacity of knife by the vest?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, it holds 10 daggers.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 31, 2005)

I need to look that one up.  Anything else special about it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2005)

No, I don't think so. I provided all the information that you need, though.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, I've started a RG. In it, there will be all information from the Solo and Duet game. The reason for this is simple, I've decided that both games happen in the same world. That will allow me to have a richer world, as any lore I develop from one can be use in the other. You can find the RG here. You have the link too in my signature, throught teh page of my characters...

You can post your characters in it, and I'll add a link to it in the index post of the thread.

I havn't finish to gather the information yet, should be done soon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Rita's chasing me out of Houston. I'll be back in a few days, hopefully.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm back, mostly, and okay.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice to hear that.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2005)

There havn't been any serious activity in this thread in the past month. I am ready to start the game as soon as soon as I have Laria's background.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I think Amy has been really busy this quarter, with school. I'm not sure if she wants to try this again later or if we should find another second person.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Should we open this as a recruiting thread?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, since i have my new job, I have not that much time. I'm mastering the solo game and anotehr game tabletop and I think it is pretty much the time I'll have for now. If Amy come back, I'll reconsider, but for now, I think I'll put that game aside and might come back when I'll have more time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay then. We'll try this later, maybe? I like my character for this game too.


----------

